# Unsichtbare Eingabe



## Fretful (16. Mai 2006)

Tja, da frag ich wieder   

Folgendes ist geplant --- es wird von einem Barcodeleser eine 8 stellige zahl eingelesen -- und nachdem diese eingelesen wurde -- is wie ne tastatureingabe  soll mein programm irgendwie benachrichtigt werden,

hatte mir das so vorgestellt: man zieht ne karte durch den Barcodeleser --- > der gibt ne 8 stellige Zahl ins programm das dann in ein "unsichtbares Textfeld" schreibt und nach 8 Ziffern eingegeben wurden wird n event ausgelöst --> nachdem wird dann die reaktion auf die jeweilige ID am bildschirm angezeigt. --- nur wie mache ich n textfeld unsichtbar, oder wie fange ich den text der nur aus 8 Ziffern besteht am besten ab ?!


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Mai 2006)

Fretful hat gesagt.:
			
		

> in ein "unsichtbares Textfeld" schreibt


 :shock: Warum soll überhaupt in ein Textfeld geschrieben werden, wenn dieses
sowieso niemand sehen soll?  :shock: 

Unsichtbar machst du mit _myTextField.setVisible(false);_


----------



## bygones (16. Mai 2006)

unsinn mit dem Textfeld ;-)

Barcode wird eingelesen, dein Programm macht damit was es soll und das Ergebnis wird dann angezeigt... warum ein Textfeld machen, wenn man es nicht sehen darf ?!


----------



## Fretful (16. Mai 2006)

also, zum besseren Verständnis, wie ich mir vorgestellt habe wie das ganze aussehen soll:

Das Programm soll 1.) Maximiert sein 
                            2.) Nur den Text: "Sie sind gekommen - Sie sind gegangen" beinhalten je nachdem ob ein MA gerade                                                                                     gekommen ist oder gegangen ist (nach abfrage in der DB ) und vlt noch den Namen
                            3.) die ganze zeit auf eine 8 stellige Nummer warten die vom Barcode Leser gelesen  wird.


----------



## bygones (16. Mai 2006)

ich habe keine ahung was die ersten beiden punkte mit dem unsichtbaren Feld bzw dieser frage zu tun haben ?!

und wie gesagt - wenn du etwas nicht anzeigen lassen willst, zeig es nicht !


----------



## Fretful (16. Mai 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Fretful hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naja... ich weiß hald nicht genau --- wie man dem programm sagen soll --- warte auf ne 8 stellige Nummer --> und wenn die vom barcodeleser übermittelt wurde, soll eben ne funktion aufgerufen werden damit ich weiter darauf reagieren kann.


----------



## bygones (16. Mai 2006)

ab da gehts ab in die Thread programmierung


----------



## Larouso (16. Mai 2006)

deathbyaclown hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ab da gehts ab in die Thread programmierung



Warum? Er sagte doch das Programm muss nichts anderes machen als auf die Eingabe des Codes warten... wozu braucht der dann Threads?

Wie wärs denn  ganz simpel in ner Endlosschleife auf ne code eingabe zu prüfen und falls eine gemacht wurde, rausbreaken,  eventuell n event feuern... und drauf reagieren, oder einfach seine routine einleiten? (wenns nicht besonders elegant sein muss  ) Es werden ja sicher auch nicht Leute gleichzeitig ihre Codes einlesen lassen wollen oder? Oder hab ich deine Anforderung jetzt falsch verstanden?

Gruß


----------



## bygones (16. Mai 2006)

und wie willst du gleichzeitig die endlosschleife überprüfen und in der gui arbeiten lassen?


----------



## Larouso (16. Mai 2006)

du hast schon recht...  aber ich dachte er muss erst beginnen mit der gui zu arbeiten wenn ein code eingelesen wurde ?!


----------



## Fretful (16. Mai 2006)

nene, das stimmt schon so... zuerst wird ein code eingelesen ---> dann wird mit der gui und db funktionen darauf reagiert --- nächster code ---- gui und db reagieren darauf --- usw usw.... aber anscheinend ist n textfeld mit setVisible(false) die einfachste lösung...  muss ich mal testen


----------

